# Short Day in the Stand



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

havent really hunted for deer much this deer season been busy with dove hunting and thinning out the pigs ...got off work Friday and decided to make the long trip to my stand to try and get some grub.(long trip being about 100yrds out my back door) climbed in the stand about 5:45-6:00 pm feeder goes off as i am climbing in the stand about 6:30 a spike and this mature doe walks out shortly after a young doe and nubbing buck come in decided the spike was too young and let him walk so drew back at about 40yrds on the big doe and let it fly she went maybe 35yrds or so double lung top of heart slightly quartering away shot ...now the wife is happy she gets backstrap ! yay good luck this season everyone and be safe !


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Short and sweet! Congrats


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looooong shot. Good job!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Good post....they don't go far hit there.......WW


----------

